# Anyone feed/ tried TLC Pet food



## MyJaxson

I am not sure if this is a Canadian only food, but has anyone tried this with their Golden? Jaxson is not really fond of the Iams Large Puppy food and I am close to the end of the bag where I would have enough to mix a new one. My only concern is that he also has loose stool still and I am looking for something to help him with that.

http://www.tlcpetfood.com/guarantee.asp

It seems to have lots of pros when it comes to digestive... Any advice would help...


----------



## AmberDawn

I don't personally feed this but I took a look at the ingredients and they look pretty darn good I have to say. Price seems reasonable too, hope this works out for you!


----------



## MyBentley

I've not seen this food and we have access to many brands - must not be sold in U.S. On paper, I would certainly be trying the TLC over what you're currently feeding - especially since your dog doesn't seem to be thriving on it.

As far as the chronic loose stool: with puppies you need to have the stool checked frequently to make sure they have no parasites. Other reasons for loose stool could be feeding too much (amount listed on bag is often too much) or intolerance to an ingredient in the current food.

A slow transition over 7-10 days is wise and a spoonful of plain canned pumpkin can sometimes help digestion during a transition.


----------



## MyJaxson

Thanks for the advice...

It is not sold in store, has to be ordered and it ships free to your door (at least in canada) 

I have had his stool tested almost weekly since dec 21... He keeps testing pos for giardia, but we have done all the meds in the world and the vet said to give him a break from all that for now. 

I will try this food and pumpkin and let you know what he thinks of it.


----------



## Bender

Add probiotics to his food as well, hope it helps! 

Lana


----------



## Traz

The ingredients look good but there are a lot of different protein sources for one food, Lamb, chicken, fish, and maybe more. If your dog is having some loose stools you might be better to go with something that has fewer sources, like duck & potato, or fish & sweet potatoe.
Have you looked at Fromm, or Natural Balance or another with fewer ingredients? Some of them contain probiotics already. You might want to try a couple tbsps yogert a day to help with digestion. Lose stool may also be a sign of yeast growth.


----------



## MyJaxson

I gave him some pumpkin and his stool looked good the next day. I did pick up a bag of this for free ( a demo bag ) so I am going to try him on it as he hasnt been eatting much latley and he devoured his dinner with a bit added to his supper tonight (like 10 kibbles in his whole dinner).


----------



## MyJaxson

Just an update. Jaxson LOVES this food, I have had to start putting 1/2 cup of each meal in a treatball to slow down his eating. His poop is getting a lot better, although the vet thinks he has a bit of IBS. His toots smell bad, but I talked to the seller and he said that it will go in time its just his body adjusting. Good food, I would recommend it.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Interesting site. What is the calorie count per cup???


----------



## MyJaxson

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Interesting site. What is the calorie count per cup???


440kcal per cup...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

MyJaxson said:


> 440kcal per cup...


Thanks. Do you know if they have their own manufacturing plant? If not, who does their manufacturing? That has become as big a question to me as ingredients, nutritional analysis.


----------



## MyJaxson

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Thanks. Do you know if they have their own manufacturing plant? If not, who does their manufacturing? That has become as big a question to me as ingredients, nutritional analysis.


 
I dont know off the top of my head, but I can find out. I believe its local (i am in kitchener)


----------



## MyJaxson

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Thanks. Do you know if they have their own manufacturing plant? If not, who does their manufacturing? That has become as big a question to me as ingredients, nutritional analysis.


 
They manufacture in Elmira, Canada. They do there own. Right now they do not ship to USA, but with speaking with them they said they use to and are trying do so again.


----------



## mm03gn

We've been feeding this food since Bailey was 8 weeks old. It came highly recommended by our breeder - and the dogs do wonderfully on it. I think it's a big contributing factor in their soft, shiny coats!! I love that you can set up a customized delivery schedule so they can drop it off by your back door every _____ weeks, and you NEVER have to worry about picking up dog food or running out


----------



## mm03gn

Oh - and their biscuits are excellent as well - you get a big honking bag for a decent price, and they're really healthy!


----------



## MyJaxson

mm03gn said:


> We've been feeding this food since Bailey was 8 weeks old. It came highly recommended by our breeder - and the dogs do wonderfully on it. I think it's a big contributing factor in their soft, shiny coats!! I love that you can set up a customized delivery schedule so they can drop it off by your back door every _____ weeks, and you NEVER have to worry about picking up dog food or running out


 
I am glad to hear that your dogs are doing good on it and that they have been on it since puppies. Jaxson hasnt tried the biscuts yet.

Jaxson is always getting comments on his furr... its nice, I know he is a puppy but its soft and shinny


----------

